# Lace Rock



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get some? I bought what my LFS had and haven't seen it at any others. Online $$$$ seem high with shipping.


----------



## STATMATT (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree this is a pain to find. especially in quantity, I'm wanting to lace up the back of a 150 Tall. but I cannot find a source to say buying 100 to 300 pounds at a time. Or if I could find the rock quary it is located in it might just serve me to go dig it up myself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought all my LFS had and keep asking them to get more, haven't yet though. I'm gonna do some hunting this weekend. I will let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Try landscaping companies or local stone companies. Theres a few around here that sell lace rock.


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

60gallon said:


> Try landscaping companies or local stone companies. Theres a few around here that sell lace rock.


Thanks for the suggestion. Now if I can only find on that is still in business. I stopped at 4 places, 3 out of business and 1 never heard of Lace Rock. I will keep trying.


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't have any luck locally. I ended up ordering it online and got a pretty good deal for some nice quality lace rock. I'm happy.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Did you find the dark black lace rock or the offwhite?


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

I wasn't aware there were 2 types. it is kind of on the dark side. I was a little sceptical about what the pieces would be like as I usually pick out my own. But I am very happy with what I got. Nice pieces for cave-making. I can pm you info on where I got it if you like. I may even order more.


----------



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, I ordered my lace rock online here

http://www.azgardens.com/p-755-aag-lace-rock.aspx

I havnt gotten the rock delivered yet, should on Wednesday though. A friend of mine bought from the same place and it looks great.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

How did that lace rock turn out? Can you make sense of the 3 to 6 to 12 packs? Is that the number of rocks?


----------



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, that is the number of rocks. I ordered the 12 pack and here is how it turned out.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=225615


----------

